# Fireplace update?



## momofthree (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is my floor to ceiling 1960's fireplace located in den of my ranch. Looking for an inexpensive update? What are your recommendations? Paint mantel? New insert in black? No insert? Thanks so much for any ideas!


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

Project envy! What a great project. There is so much that can be done. Paint, glazing, staining, etching, new mantel, new insert, etc. I would Google-Image "updating brick fireplace before after". When I just did that, it came up with 62,000 images. If it were me, I'd spend a few days finding the look I wanted for my den from the Google search, and then come back. 

When I was looking to buy a house 2 years ago, we saw a house that had its brick fireplace redone. They had before and after pics. Amazing what can be done DIY. They went from what I call a sharp edged (edges were actually sharp) 70's brick red with dark gray mortar to a colonial bright mortar with faux highlights. It was beautiful.


----------



## momofthree (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Aggie67 for the reply. I will do just that with the google search. Meanwhile I found a nice insert at Lowes.com for $235 or so, it is black and nice looking. Now for the mantel and what to do/not to do with the brick.


----------

